# cub cadets



## rober (Dec 16, 2013)

anyone have any feedback on cub cadet models 5252E, 7235, or 7260. the little bit I found on the 5252E wasn't good. i'm looking for a garden tractor with 3pt, & a pto. I have a mower so i'm not worried about that. I want something to work my garden with


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

5252 over priced lawn mower, not built well at all.
7260 will do the job, if you can find one that was not abused


----------

